# Anal Gland Lump



## brooky (Jan 23, 2013)

I took our cockapoo to the vets today as she is continually licking her bum. The vet said her anal glands were full and uncomfortable for her. She emptied them (which OMG was gross) and she said there was a lump. 

She has to go back in two weeks to see if the lump is still there. If it is she has to have an operation. Poor Evie.

Has anyone else been through this? Apparently Spaniel breeds suffer from this the most.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny enough - not that anal glands are amusing, especially for the dog!!
But two people (on the same day!) mentioned their dogs having problem in that area, and they both had abscesses 
One was a bichon frise and the other an English bulldog, 
Hopefully it's nothing too serious for poor Evie, 
Both the dogs I mentioned had antibiotics 
Keep us updated x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you for bringing her to the vet quickly. Fingers crossed the lump dissolves on its own now that her glands are empty.


----------



## brooky (Jan 23, 2013)

It's visible on the outside now so she is going back to the vets early. Think this is going to be expensive..... 

Poor girl.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope the removal procedure is an easy one for her. With proper pain medication she will have an easier time of it than you will, it is always horrible to worry about their health. Good luck with it and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## brooky (Jan 23, 2013)

The vet put her on anti inflammatories for a week to rule that out. She just finished the course and it's still there. 

Back to the vets on Wednesday so I expect it's going to be removed now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - how stressful. Fortunately your dog is unaware of all the worries that you have. Hopefully the lump will be removed and that will be the end of it.
Be brave.


----------



## brooky (Jan 23, 2013)

Went back and lump is no better but blood test was fine. Vet wants to give it a bit longer but expects it needs to come out. She's perfectly happy.

High calcium in bloody would make it a serious concern.

Going back in a few weeks if it's no better.


----------

